# 65 tempest 10 bolt



## louieb2 (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm currently restoring building a 65 tempest that will have a 6-71 dyer blown 400 I obviously want to replace the 10 bolt with a 12 but I don't know what years of the A body will work, any help
Thanks
Lou


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

louieb2 said:


> I'm currently restoring building a 65 tempest that will have a 6-71 dyer blown 400 I obviously want to replace the 10 bolt with a 12 but I don't know what years of the A body will work, any help
> Thanks
> Lou


Look for a 66-67 Chevelle axle. Pontiac didn't use a 12 bolt until 70 and they are wider than the 65.
OR, look into a Moser for your particular application. By the time you locate a hard to find 12 bolt and rebuild/convert it to posi, add the gears you want and still have the c-clips to contend with, the Moser isn't much more and it's NEW with a warranty....:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The Pontiac 12 bolts used in '70 were an inch wider than the '65 10 bolt, but I believe they measure the same as a '66-up 8.2 ten-bolt. We pulled a 12 bolt posi out of a '70 455 HO GTO, and bolted it right in to a '66 GTO with huge tires and centerlines....fitted like a glove. I like the idea of using new, warranted parts for a blown car, though!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> The Pontiac 12 bolts used in '70 were an inch wider than the '65 10 bolt, but I believe they measure the same as a '66-up 8.2 ten-bolt. We pulled a 12 bolt posi out of a '70 455 HO GTO, and bolted it right in to a '66 GTO with huge tires and centerlines....fitted like a glove. I like the idea of using new, warranted parts for a blown car, though!


Jeff, I see different reports of the wider rears not fitting properly in the narrow axle cars. Something about the ears for the upper control arms not lining up right. I see you had no trouble with the wider axle and arm alignment. I have a 65 Chev 10 bolt in the GTO for now and the upper arms bind. I needed to pull them towards the center fairly hard to get the bolts in. That's one reason I concentrated on a 68 up 12 bolt for mine to eliminate the upper control arm bind.


----------

